# stern face 2's- torque specs?



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

im rebuilding my sterns and need to know the torque specs.. anyone?? 

also what kind of silicone do i use to seal them?


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...sembly-installation-bbs-fikse-ccw-kinesis-etc

I've used regular old bath tub caulk, it works fine


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

sent a ton of pms to people who had these in the past with no answers.. 

does anyone know?


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

anyone have a guess? i have no clue


----------

